# Lost in Space (1998)



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

*short and sweet...*

I LOVE THE MONKEY..:monkee:..hes sooo cute!
~Ice~


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Jun 30, 2001)

True, he is a cute little critter. 

TaTa


----------



## Curupira (Jul 24, 2001)

I liked this movie. Kinda corny, but it was fun :rain:


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 27, 2001)

i enjoyed the film very much.

except that the music was WAAAAAY too loud
and i had headache afterwards...


----------



## Curupira (Jul 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *i enjoyed the film very much.
> 
> except that the music was WAAAAAY too loud
> ...




Me too :laugh2:


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2001)

I just saw this on TV. I didn't bother going to the cinema as I thought it wouldn't be very good. I was wrong, it was excellent.

Just a few criticisms:

The music can be turned down on TV, but what was the tune? -- I kept hearing the Star Trek theme, but all garbled up! It just seemed to warble on, and added nothing to the film.

The spider aliens were identical to the Stargate SG-1 replicators! Which one ripped off the other one? I'm not sure which was first.

The time travel element was overly convoluted and complicated, to the point that I began to not really care about it.

Plus points:

All the witty banter between Matt Le Blanc and Heather Graham.

The spaceship effects.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Oct 11, 2001)

*Yuck!*

This film is pretty cheesy.  I've seen it twice and it uses the idea of wormholes being the human races last chance at survival...  Most people like it cos of Matt Le Blanc but not me.  Also the TV series is supposed to have been alot better LOL!  Oh well vote everybody, let's see your opinions!  :rolly2:


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 23, 2001)

I think that apart form you I must be the only one to have come hee and voted. That's not on...why doesnt anyone come to films???


----------



## imported_space monkey (Oct 26, 2001)

*I agree*

There are some really good films never even noticed on this site.  Oh well people just have no taste.  Thanks for voting anyway Sinistra.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2002)

I liked this film quite a lot - in fact I am watching it on the telly right now.

The kid from Party of Five really bugged me though...


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *The music can be turned down on TV, but what was the tune? -- I kept hearing the Star Trek theme, but all garbled up! It just seemed to warble on, and added nothing to the film. *


Was it the Lost in Space theme tune?  Apollo 440 did a remix of it and it was in the charts at the time.  pretty distinctive, tune (which I love).  I'd have it on my mobile phone if I could find it 


> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *The spider aliens were identical to the Stargate SG-1 replicators! Which one ripped off the other one? I'm not sure which was first.*


Lost in Space was released in 1998 - SG1 began in 1997 and we don't see the replicators until the end of season three or four 


> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *The time travel element was overly convoluted and complicated, to the point that I began to really care about it.*


Yeh, I saw it after having one or two drinks, and when I was trying to explain it to someone the next day, I realised I had absolutely NO IDEA what had actually happened 

But, a top notch movie, I don't know why it wasn't regarded as being more successful - I think the Box Office take was respectible.  Le Blanc was suprisingly good, and I liked mom and pop team of William Hurt and Mimi Rogers.  Of course Gary Oldman was fantastic


----------



## Krystal (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *
> Of course Gary Oldman was fantastic  *



I enjoy this movie, specially love as always Gary Oldman acting. He's great. 
But anyway find all the movie good and the acting very good also. 

Krystal


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2002)

We seem to like a lot of the same actors Krystal 

I heard recently that TPTB are in the process of making a made-for-tv Lost in Space movie...  Doubt if Matt le Blanc or any of this lot will be back for it, though.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool news,  many of them are more big screen actors and actresses.  Like Gary, William, Matt and Mimi.  Although Mimi have done some work in tv movies and series.  

Krystal


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2002)

I think Mimi Rogers was in the X FIles for a while?  

I would still have liked for them to make a proper sequel, with the whole original cast back.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah, Mimi was in X-Files, she was and old flame of Murder.   Yeah, it truly would be great to see a sequel with all of them.  

Krystal


----------



## ray gower (Aug 28, 2002)

*Lost in Space*

From IMDB


> In the near future, earth's fossil resources are about to be used up. In an attempt to save the human race, scientists have begun building a gate, through which faster than light travel will be possible - but only if there is a gate at the destination to receive the travelers. The Robinson Family has been chosen to travel to Alpha Prime - the only other inhabitable planet known - at normal speed, ten years, cryogenically frozen. But Dr. Smith, a sinister man, sabotages their spaceship, Jupiter 2, but is also betrayed by his people. So, he has to work together with the Robinsons in order to survive himself. When Jupiter 2 is falling into the sun, the only chance to survive is to activate the hyperdrive - without a gate at the other end. Soon, the Robinsons are someplace really unknown, where they meet unfriendly silicon-based space spiders, take in a little ape-like creature and name new star systems after Bugs Bunny and Porky Pig. They have to reach Alpha Prime in order to build the second gate, or earth's only hope is gone.



I am surprised this one hasn't appeared. It was far better than the awful TV series, much closer in gravitas to the original Space Family Robinson comic in fact. Though the ship is still wrong (in retroflect just as well, the old space ship would never have survived the crash landing) and perhaps it is a little too complicated compared to the comic.

Still they managed to get rid of Dr Smith. Which puts them right in line with the comic and improves the chances for the sequel?


----------



## triffid (Aug 31, 2002)

I voted 7/10 for this one, not the best movie ever made but still highly enjoyable and exciting. I think the main let down was the time travel part at the end, I understood it it's just that......


SPOILER






SPOILER









SPOILER




LAST CHANCE!!!!!






If Gary Oldmans character was that intelligent he would have realised that by killing himself in the past would mean no him in his present. But apart from that I really liked this movie


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 2, 2002)

Spoiler



Yeh - you have a point there, however, I generally work on the principle of alternate universes when time travel happens, so maybe it works from that perspective, but to be honest, I can't remember why the future Smith _wanted_ to go back to the past.


----------



## triffid (Sep 2, 2002)

Spoiler



It was so he could infect planet Earth with his spider offspring. Neat spoiler code by the way 



Ahhh, ok, if that's what happend then brilliant, the film just went up in my estimation .


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 3, 2002)

Actually I have no idea why I went spoiler-mode there, what _was_ I drinking last night?   But you are right - the spoiler tags are very cool and very very useful.

Glad to see I have improved your enjoyment of this excellent popcorn SF flick  
I think my rejection of the grandfather rule of time travel in favour of the alternate universes explanation goes back to being confused as a child as Michael J Fox faded in and out of Back to the Future.  I mean, what was that all about?  Why did only his hand fade away?  What if it were his foot?  Would his shoe have fallen off?  Anyway, that's the odd way my brain works


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2002)

If you live in the UK, this film is on BBC1 in about 10 minutes time. I'm off to watch it again, see you later!


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2002)

Having seen this a second time, I think I understand the time travel plot better now, and it does make more sense.

The future Dr. Smith did indeed want to travel back to past Earth to infect it with his spider-human offspring. However, Mr. Robinson attacked him with real spiders and pushed him into the time machine. Wouldn't this be just as bad? Wouldn't the past Earth now be attacked by the original spiders instead?

But maybe he didn't go, because the future Will Robinson said that there was only power for one person to make one trip, then he sent his Dad through, then he repeated that he couldn't come too, because there was only power for one person to make one trip. The future Dr. Smith would have made it 2 trips through.

The ending is bad too, though. 

They don't have enough power to leave the planets gravity, so they dive into a crevasse as the planet breaks up. Under the surface, they see an ocean pouring over the edge of a cliff, then seem to come out of the other side of the planet, which still seems to be quite intact. They then leave the planet on the other side (apparently weaker gravity on the other side then?) then the planet blows up, then they go to hyperdrive!

This hyperdrive musn't use much power either then? Also, it was clearly stated that they couldn't use hyperdrive without a gate because they could end up anywhere. That's the whole point of the plot anyway. They were going to Alpha Prime in suspended animation, in order to build a gate there, so that hyperspace travel would be possible between Earth and Alpha Prime.

Or maybe since they are already lost, they don't mind getting more lost -- that I could accept, only after announcing they are going to hyperdrive, someone said set a course for Alpha Prime!

Great special effects, but a completely muddled plot!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2002)

The 'only enough energy for one traveller' bit was how I understood what happened to the future Smith.  I just thought he disintegrated in the vortex-y thing.

I also see the 'lets get more lost' option as what they choose at the end.  A big set up for a sequel/franchise, that just never happened.

The bit with the flying through the breaking up planet was just insane.  I don't claim to know much about gravity and explosive forces on that scale, but, uh, surely that is not possible?



> only after announcing they are going to hyperdrive, someone said set a course for Alpha Prime!


You mean when they go to hyperdrive at the end?  I don't remember that they say that, but is there a chance the future Will Robinson figured out how to navigate in hyperdrive without a gate?


----------



## Dave (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm sure that I heard that, but it could have just been something good to say to raise their spirits, and not something that was actually possible.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

I really enjoyed the film & thought that it was very good indeed

:blush:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

I really, really, really enjoyed this film a great deal

:blush:


----------



## Stryker (Oct 16, 2004)

I liked the movie too

It took on a darker sinister look compared to the original series.

Movie had them wearing leather or something like it compared to the colorful ( probably) polyester outfits in the original series.


Loved them both 


Stryker


----------



## Stryker (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *I really enjoyed the film & thought that it was very good indeed
> 
> :blush: *



I liked it too so I will have to give it a thumbs up.


I watched the series growing up as a kid so naturally I liked the movie.

The added bonus to it was the guest appearances by members of the original series.



Stryker


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jan 20, 2005)

Corny? Campy? Entertaining? I loved it. 

I enjoyed the remixed version of the television show's theme song.


----------

